# Stahl Font, hat jemand ein Tutorial?



## DerHannes (12. Februar 2004)

Hi,

und zwar bin ich grad dabei ein Logo für meine neue HP zu erstellen. Nicht genug das ich jetztt nicht schon genug mit der Datenbank zu tun hab brauch ich auch noch ein Logo, das ich natürlich selbermachen muss. Bevor ich jetzt aber stundenlang in Photoshop rumprobiere wollte ich hier mal nachfragen. 
Dieses Font:







bzw, so wie das Screwz aussieht bräuchte ich mal ein Tutorial oder jemand der mir das mal bitte recht ausführlich erklärt wie ich das machen kann. Wie ihr merkt arbeite ich halt nicht viel mit PS und bin daher über jede Hilfe dankbar die mir dabei hilft wie ich so ein Font hinbekomm 
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!

gruß
Mark


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Februar 2004)

Hi,

den Font kann ich Dir jetzt nicht sagen, frag da ma besten mal im Typografie-Forum nach. Zum Bearnbeiten des Fonts kann ich Dir sagen, dass Du mal bei Google nach Chromeffekten kucken kannst und mit dem Schatten, dass ist bei den Ebenenstile unter "Schlagschatten" zu finden. Bezüglich der Schrauben, die kannst Du auch nachträglich noch einfügen, da gibt es auch jede Menge Tutorials im Netz. 
1) Du zeichnest einen Kreis und versiehst den mit einem Chromeffekt
2) Zeichnest Du eine Linie duch den Kreis der dann den "Schlitz" der Schraube darstellt, bzw. machst den Schlitz-bereich transparent.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach nochmal melden

Gruß vom ALF

Edit sagt noch zu den Abdunklungen in der Mitte der Schrift: Das erreichst Du mit nem weichen Airbrush.


----------

